# Gold leaf anyone?



## Asancta

In most of my paintings I use acrylics and gold leaf.However I've found several brands of liquid "gold leaf" paint that pretended to save time and give better results.I was thrilled,because I could do more complex pieces...Problem is that all of the liquid gold leaf paints are bad...they leak,they are NOT shiny or they simply absorb through the canvas leaving some sort of yellowish mark outside.Does anyone knows ANY good paint markers?I have those from Decocolor(oil based),PenTouch and Pentel.

On this painting I tried to make some lines and some shapes in liquid gold and you can barely see that is gold.


----------



## TerryCurley

You have inspired me to try using gold leaf. I'm planning to make a little design on the front of my vase in the picture I'm working on. It never dawned on me that there would be different products to use for oil vs acrylic. I bought an inexpensive Gold Leaf Marker. This is going to be fun to try. It doesn't say anything on it about using it on oil or acrylic. I'll let you know if it works OK or not. Then name of what I got is DecoColor Premium Prime-Premio and it only cost $5. They had better ones, one said it was 18K but they were about $15. Maybe next time...I'll see.


----------



## Asancta

18K?Didn't see those...Who is "they"?or better said what's the store you buy from?


----------



## TerryCurley

Hobby Lobby. I was trying to decide which marker to go for and decided on the cheapest one. It was right in the section with the Gold Leaf that you paste on. I may try to stuff you paste on some day. It looks so nice on your photos of you paintings and I'm sure even better in real life.


----------



## Asancta

I think I tested every gold pen they have at Hobby Lobby but didn't see the one with 18K...I should ask when I go there next time...Yeah looks better in person...I have to take like 20 pics before deciding on an acceptable one.My cam is horrible...


----------



## TerryCurley

I have the same problem. My best camera is the one on my cell phone and I will take a dozen pictures and go through them on the computer before posting one and usually it isn't such a great picture. I don't think you can ever really capture the beauty of a painting by photographing it....well maybe if you are a really good photographer. I can't though.

I'll find the brand name of that marker next time I go to Hobby Lobby, which will probably be next week sometime.


----------



## Sorin

Since such a need crops up in my old field (theme parks) I learned to keep various metal powders on hand so they could be used various ways. Different golds, bronze, copper, silver, etc. They can be mixed with various paints to make very dense metallics. I often add them to a water based clear & keep several in sealed jars so I needn't mix later. I'd suggest a source but not sure the moberators would like me but if they allow, I'll post a link.


----------



## Asancta

Sorin said:


> Since such a need crops up in my old field (theme parks) I learned to keep various metal powders on hand so they could be used various ways. Different golds, bronze, copper, silver, etc. They can be mixed with various paints to make very dense metallics. I often add them to a water based clear & keep several in sealed jars so I needn't mix later. I'd suggest a source but not sure the moberators would like me but if they allow, I'll post a link.


 That's a great idea.Thank you.If you can't post the link here then pm me.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

Sorin said:


> Since such a need crops up in my old field (theme parks) I learned to keep various metal powders on hand so they could be used various ways. Different golds, bronze, copper, silver, etc. They can be mixed with various paints to make very dense metallics. I often add them to a water based clear & keep several in sealed jars so I needn't mix later. I'd suggest a source but not sure the moberators would like me but if they allow, I'll post a link.


As long as it is not your own business that you are advertising you're good with posting a helpful link Sorin. You have definitely proven yourself not to be a spammer.


----------



## Sorin

Hokay... This is a small company in Orlando, Fla., that I've dealt with for over a quarter century. Paul, the owner, is a no-BS guy & will help with data. They provide all kinds of materials to the theming industry so you'll find stuff not available from many art suppliers. I give you.... (drum roll) Star Scenic! http://www.starscenic.net/


----------



## Asancta

Sorin said:


> Hokay... This is a small company in Orlando, Fla., that I've dealt with for over a quarter century. Paul, the owner, is a no-BS guy & will help with data. They provide all kinds of materials to the theming industry so you'll find stuff not available from many art suppliers. I give you.... (drum roll) Star Scenic! http://www.starscenic.net/


 Danke schein :biggrin:


----------



## Sorin

Ha... Reminds me of the old song.


----------



## TerryCurley

I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday and I took a picture of the 18K Gold Leaf marker. I was wrong about the price, it's only $8.99


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> I have the same problem. My best camera is the one on my cell phone and I will take a dozen pictures and go through them on the computer before posting one and usually it isn't such a great picture. I don't think you can ever really capture the beauty of a painting by photographing it....well maybe if you are a really good photographer. I can't though.
> 
> I'll find the brand name of that marker next time I go to Hobby Lobby, which will probably be next week sometime.


If I can (which isn't as often as I would like) I try to take my photographs of my work outside in natural light. I think the quality is better when I do that.


----------



## TerryCurley

For sure the natural light is the best. My biggest problem with picture taking is the angle of the camera. If I don't get it right the picture is smaller on the top or the bottom, like when you take a close up of a dog or something. Also I have great difficulty in getting the picture straight. It tilts from one side or the other.


----------

